# Comment fait-on pour changer d'icône?



## kathy h (16 Février 2005)

Bonjour,

j'ai téléchargé des icônes sympas  pour la poubelle et pour Safari mais je ne sais pas comment changer mes icônes actuel.

Quelle est la manip à faire? 


merci d'avance.  

ah oui j'ai un IMac G5 avec Mac OS X.3.8 panther


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Février 2005)

Merci de faire une recherche avant de poster 


http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=10624


----------



## r e m y (16 Février 2005)

POur Safari, c'est simple. 
Tu sélectionnes l'icones telechargée. POmme I, tu sélectionnes l'icone (en haut à gauche) et tu la copies (POmme-C)
Tu sélectionnes l'application Safari. POmme I, puis tu sélectionnes l'icone actuelle et tu y colles la nouvelle icône (pOmme V)

POur la Corbeille c'est moins simple car c'est une icone bien planquée au coeur du systême....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai téléchargé des icônes sympas  pour la poubelle et pour Safari mais je ne sais pas comment changer mes icônes actuel.
> 
> ...



Bonjour, si tu n'as que ces icones à changer, tu peux le faire à la main  : pour safari, tu fais un copier de l'icone (tu fais un pomme i sur l'icone en question puis tu recliques sur l'icone dans la fenetre d'informations) puis tu fonces vite dans ton dossier applications là où se trouve safari, t'y cliques sur l'icone de safari (une fois), tu fais un p'tit "pomme i" et un tit pomme v sur l'icone.


----------



## kathy h (16 Février 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Merci de faire une recherche avant de poster
> 
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=10624


 j'ai fait une recherche avant en tapant " icône" mais ça n'a pas marché, désolée....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Février 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> POur la Corbeille c'est moins simple car c'est une icone bien planquée au coeur du systême....



Toi non plus tu ne le dis pas :rateau:


----------



## kathy h (16 Février 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Merci de faire une recherche avant de poster
> 
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=10624


 J'ai effectivement trouvé dans ce forum comment faire pour " safari' mais pour la poubelle je n'ai pas trouvé...


----------



## kathy h (16 Février 2005)

Personne ne sait pour la poubelle? lol


----------



## Balooners (16 Février 2005)

Bonjour, 

Pour ce qui est des icônes du System (Finder, Corbeille, CD-R, DVD-R,...) Il va te falloir utiliser le logiciel CandyBar. Qui va te permettre de tout modifier.


----------



## kathy h (16 Février 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Pour ce qui est des icônes du System (Finder, Corbeille, CD-R, DVD-R,...) Il va te falloir utiliser le logiciel CandyBar. Qui va te permettre de tout modifier.


 merci du tuyau mais c'est un utilitaire payant non?  alors pour une poubelle je m'en passerais, tant pis.....


----------



## Aurelien_ (16 Février 2005)

Disque Dur > Système > Bibliothèque > CoreServices > Dock > clique-droit : afficher contenu du paquet > Contents > Resources > trashempty.png et trashfull.png

Je ne sais pas sous quel format tu as tes icones mais ça devrait etre possible d'en faire des .png... Oublie pas de garder les originaux pour la changer après!


----------



## Balooners (16 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> merci du tuyau mais c'est un utilitaire payant non?  alors pour une poubelle je m'en passerais, tant pis.....


 Oui, mais il en vaut largement le coup, si tu veux un peu commencer à faire du  OSx Geek Tunnig


----------



## kathy h (16 Février 2005)

Aurelien_ a dit:
			
		

> Disque Dur > Système > Bibliothèque > CoreServices > Dock > clique-droit : afficher contenu du paquet > Contents > Resources > trashempty.png et trashfull.png
> 
> Je ne sais pas sous quel format tu as tes icones mais ça devrait etre possible d'en faire des .png... Oublie pas de garder les originaux pour la changer après!


 jusqu'au Dock pas de problème mais je cale sur " clique droit" ?


----------



## kathy h (16 Février 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais il en vaut largement le coup, si tu veux un peu commencer à faire du  OSx Geek Tunnig


 sans doute mais c'est vraiment que pour changer l'icône de la poubelle.... alors....


----------



## r e m y (16 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> jusqu'au Dock pas de problème mais je cale sur " clique droit" ?


Ctrl-clic


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (16 Février 2005)

Clic droit, c'est comme ctrl-clic... CandyBar est pas mal, mais la méthode d'Aurélien est remarquable. Pour transformer en .png, il te faut Asticône. Bien plus de précision sur mon site MaxiMac, dans le dossier sur la personnalisation.


----------



## Balooners (16 Février 2005)

Pour faire un Clic droit, tu fait : Ctrl + Clic de souris

Tu auras un menu Contextuel avec un item : Afficher le contenu du Paquet tu vas dedans en suite daans le Dossier Content puis après Ressources et ensuite les icons sont là Comme le dit Aurélien Copy bien les 2 icons originel quelque part histoire de pouvoir les remettre si problème.

Les icones que tu vas mettre, tu dois les appeller de la même façon qu'a la base trashempty et trashfull et au format png


----------



## Balooners (16 Février 2005)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> Bien plus de précision sur mon site MaxiMac, dans le dossier sur la personnalisation.




Ahhh la pub   Tu loupes pas une occaz


----------



## kathy h (16 Février 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Ctrl-clic


 J'ai trouvé mais le dossier "ressource" ne peut pas être modifié, j'ai voulu enlever ( pour les mettre dans un coin et les conserver  les dossiers  "trashempthy et" t..full " pour mettre les deux nouveaux à la place mais ça ne marche pas... ça m'a l'air compliqué comme truc,...


----------



## kathy h (16 Février 2005)

je cale sur le format png car le format des icônes téléchargés n'est pas mentionné.

j'ai bien compris qu'en nommant les nouveaux icones de la même manière que ceux que j'ai actuellement ils allaient être remplacés par les nouveaux que j'ai copié, mais il ne reste que le format png quid?


----------



## kathy h (16 Février 2005)

C'est bon j'ai trouvé où télécharger Asticône....( dans le forum sur les utilitaires hé hé hé )


----------



## kathy h (16 Février 2005)

Donc J'ai téléchargé Asticone, grâce à cet utilitaire  j'ai converti mes 2 icones ( de la poubelle vide et de la poubelle pleine ) au bon format, ensuite j'ai remplacé mes anciens icones pas les nouveaux ( avec le meme nom et même format soit :  png ) en allant sur :

Disque Dur > Système > Bibliothèque > CoreServices > Dock > clique-droit et  afficher contenu du paquet > Contents > Ressources > trashempty.png et trashfull.png

Mes nouveaux icones ont donc également pour nom : trashempty.png et trashfull.png , ce qui m'a permis de les mettre à la place des anciens,  (  mais maintenant si je clic dessus ce sont bien des jolies  poubelles roses tant la vide que la pleine )

j'ai gardé les icônes d'origine dans un coin, ( on sait jamais si je veux les remettre un jour)  j'ai redémaré mon ordi car la poubelle n'avait pas changé et bien RIEN : la poubelle est toujours grise alors que dans le dossier "ressources" la poubelle pleine et vide est bien rose

Pourtant j'ai suivi à la lettre les étapes???? quid?


----------



## kathy h (16 Février 2005)

je cherche....


----------



## Aurelien_ (16 Février 2005)

Bizare bizare... Je ne comprends pas pourquoi ça ne marche pas...

Je vais essayer chez moi et je te dis.


----------



## kathy h (16 Février 2005)

Aurelien_ a dit:
			
		

> Bizare bizare... Je ne comprends pas pourquoi ça ne marche pas...
> 
> Je vais essayer chez moi et je te dis.


 et moi non plius je ne comprends pas pourquoi ma poubelle est toujours GRISE..... GRRRRR


----------



## lalou (16 Février 2005)

Tu trouvears peut-être ta réponse sur cocoricones ou sur le site de Magnus_wislander qui t'a répondu plus haut.
Pour ce qui est de la manip' d'aurélien que tu as suivi "à la lettre", je me demande s'il ne faut pas se logger en root pour qu'elle puisse fonctionner (pour activer le compte root) ... Mais je ne suis pas sur  :rose: . A confirmer!


----------



## kathy h (16 Février 2005)

lalou a dit:
			
		

> Tu trouvears peut-être ta réponse sur cocoricones ou sur le site de Magnus_wislander qui t'a répondu plus haut.
> Pour ce qui est de la manip' d'aurélien que tu as suivi "à la lettre", je me demande s'il ne faut pas se logger en root pour qu'elle puisse fonctionner (pour activer le compte root) ... Mais je ne suis pas sur  :rose: . A confirmer!


 Oh la la ça devient trop compliqué pour moi cette histoire, dommage j'étais fière de moi ...j'avais presue réussi ..... 

si prêt du but c'est rageant : tant de temps passé pour me retrouver avec ma poubelle grise, 

Activer le compte root : j'ai peur de faire des conneries ... je crois que je vais renconcer à mes poubelles roses.....


----------



## Aurelien_ (16 Février 2005)

Ah oui c'est possible...

Ma méthode était pourtant si élégante! 

Désolé!

Tu peux toujours utiliser la version de démonstration de CandyBar non ça existe pas ça?


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (16 Février 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Ahhh la pub   Tu loupes pas une occaz



Non :rateau:
Effectivement, c'est pas bête le root... Mais t'es bien admin au moins ? Sinon, CandyBar sera probablement la solution.


----------



## kathy h (16 Février 2005)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> Non :rateau:
> Effectivement, c'est pas bête le root... Mais t'es bien admin au moins ? Sinon, CandyBar sera probablement la solution.


 oui je suis bien admi ( c'est mon ordi et je suis seule à l'utiliser ) et pour passer des heures à essayer de changer la couleur d'une boubelle faut au moins que ce soit pour moi, lol....


----------



## lalou (16 Février 2005)

Magnus_wislander a dit:
			
		

> Non
> Effectivement, c'est pas bête le root... Mais t'es bien admin au moins ?


Pourquoi, faut etre admin pour conseiller le compte root   
  (ca y est j'ai les chevilles qui enflent   :love:  )
Ceal étant dit,  voici pour kathy h (ou Histoire d'ô... l'avatar est évocateur   ) d'autre liens plus explicite pour activer le compte root:
- le site de Bilbo 
- OSX facile


----------



## kathy h (16 Février 2005)

lalou a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi, faut etre admin pour conseiller le compte root
> (ca y est j'ai les chevilles qui enflent   :love:  )
> Ceal étant dit,  voici pour kathy h (ou Histoire d'ô... l'avatar est évocateur   ) d'autre liens plus explicite pour activer le compte root:
> - le site de Bilbo
> - OSX facile


 mon avatar  serait " évocateur" .. ah bon.. lol


----------



## macmarco (16 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> je cale sur le format png car le format des icônes téléchargés n'est pas mentionné.
> 
> j'ai bien compris qu'en nommant les nouveaux icones de la même manière que ceux que j'ai actuellement ils allaient être remplacés par les nouveaux que j'ai copié, mais il ne reste que le format png quid?



Le format png est un format intermédiaire entre le format gif(respect des couleurs pour le web - plutôt adapté aux aplats de couleurs) et le format jpg(plus adapté aux photos).
Dans ce cas-ci, le png est le format utilisé pour ces icônes.
Tu peux exporter tes images au format png à partir d'Aperçu :
Fichier/Exporter et dans le menu déroulant en bas tu choisis png 


[Edith]J'avais pas vu la deuxième page ! :rateau:  [/Edith]


----------



## kathy h (16 Février 2005)

il fallait pour finir ( on me l'a dit en face )

 6 Bibliothèque?>Caches?>com.apple.iconcache.501 à la poubelle et on vide
7- Puis relancer le dock quand on sait faire ou rebooter ce qui sera plus simple

 et ça marche ma poubelle est ROSE Youpi 

merci à tous 

donc je résume pour ceux que ça interesse, la procédure à suivre pour changer manuellement l'icône de la poubelle:

 1- convertire les icones en .png
2- les nommer: trashempty.png et trashfull.png
3- Système?>Bibliothèque?>CoreServices?>Dock + clique-droit et afficher contenu du paquet > Contents > Ressources > trashempty.png et trashfull.png

4- Afficher le contenu du progiciel?>Contents?>Resources
5- On remplace par les nouveaux png 
6- Bibliothèque?>Caches?>com.apple.iconcache.501 à la poubelle et on vide
7- Puis relancer le dock quand on sait faire ou rebooter ce qui sera plus simple


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (17 Février 2005)

Super !!


----------



## kathy h (17 Février 2005)

oui mais le problème c'est que finalement je preferais la poubelle grise initiale, ma poubelle rose et bien.. je n'en veux plus..


comme j'ai gardé mes anciennes poubelles, je n'ai plus qu'à refaire la même chose, enfin en plus rapide puisque je n'ai pas à transformer les icônes en png ( ils le sont déjà ) et j'ai l'habitude maintenant , alors ce qui m'a pris une bonne heure ( le temps de tout comprendre) la première fois, me prendra 1 minutes maintenant...

Morale de l'histoire ?  à vous de la trouver.. 

 :love:


----------



## mac-aïoli (20 Mars 2005)

Petite question à propos des icones systême.
Depuis que j'ai délocalisé mon dossier Users, celui-ci apparait comme un dossier standard. Y'a t'il un moyen de lui rendre son apparence d'avant (les deux silhouettes). Car c'est bien pratique pour le reperer facilement.

Merci


----------



## macmarco (20 Mars 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Petite question à propos des icones systême.
> Depuis que j'ai délocalisé mon dossier Users, celui-ci apparait comme un dossier standard. Y'a t'il un moyen de lui rendre son apparence d'avant (les deux silhouettes). Car c'est bien pratique pour le reperer facilement.
> 
> Merci



Peut-être en changeant les droits... 
A moins de copier/coller l'icône...


----------



## mac-aïoli (20 Mars 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être en changeant les droits...
> A moins de copier/coller l'icône...



Le copier /coller ne marche pas avec certaines icônes  systèmes. en plus aujourd'hui je n'ai plus cette icône vu que j'ai supprimé l'ancien dossier Users.


----------



## macmarco (20 Mars 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Le copier /coller ne marche pas avec certaines icônes systèmes. en plus aujourd'hui je n'ai plus cette icône vu que j'ai supprimé l'ancien dossier Users.



C'est pour ça qu'il faut changer les droits. 
Si tu définis ton dossier users comme appartenant au système(dans les infos), il devrait lui attribuer l'icône par défaut !


----------



## micmac64 (20 Mars 2005)

désolé cathy, j'ai pas la réponse a on robleme, mais bon, c'est dimanche et je suis un peu fracassé ce soir, mais demin, je m'atelle à ce sujet et je t'envoie les soluces...   je découvre os<<<<<<<<<x en meme temps que toi mais je suis un macGiver du mac! et panter ou pas, je ne dormirai qu'aprs avoir rendu osX aussi convivial que os/ ou du moins, "osMac"... paske osX est encore + chiant que XP, c'est peu dire !!!


----------



## mac-aïoli (21 Mars 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour ça qu'il faut changer les droits.
> Si tu définis ton dossier users comme appartenant au système(dans les infos), il devrait lui attribuer l'icône par défaut !



Merci macmarco. Mais le dossier users appartient bien au système . Mais d'autres info sont différentes par rapport aux infos de ton dossier : pour possesseur et autorisations je ne suis qu'en lecture seulement et impossible de changer ça car c'est grisé. Ensuite pour groupe j'ai : "wheel" (que je peux éventuellement changer en admin). Une idée ?
Merci


----------



## macmarco (21 Mars 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Merci macmarco. Mais le dossier users appartient bien au système . Mais d'autres info sont différentes par rapport aux infos de ton dossier : pour possesseur et autorisations je ne suis qu'en lecture seulement et impossible de changer ça car c'est grisé. Ensuite pour groupe j'ai : "wheel" (que je peux éventuellement changer en admin). Une idée ?
> Merci



Il faut cliquer sur le cadenas et ensuite t'authentifier avec ton mot de passe et tu pourras changer les autorisations.


----------



## mac-aïoli (21 Mars 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Il faut cliquer sur le cadenas et ensuite t'authentifier avec ton mot de passe et tu pourras changer les autorisations.



Oui, mais non. Je sais faire ça. Mais là, même en déverrouillant la partie qui correspond à: "vous" reste en lecture seulement.


----------



## macmarco (21 Mars 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais non. Je sais faire ça. Mais là, même en déverrouillant la partie qui correspond à: "vous" reste en lecture seulement.



Est-ce que tu as activé l'utilisateur root ?


----------



## mac-aïoli (21 Mars 2005)

Oui, j'ai essayé en root. Le problème n'est plus l'icone en elle même, j'ai pu la changer en me donnant les droit à la place du système (avec un copier/coller) puis en redonnant les droits au système. Merci, pour le coup c'était la bonne solution. Ce que je ne comprend pas maintenant c'est que le dossier reste en lecture seule, alors que normalement il devrait être en lecture écriture. 
(Au fait, j'ai délocalisé le dossier en utilisant la méthode donnée par Bilbo).

En tout cas meerci encore.    
Si tu as une idée pour ce problème d'autorisation.


----------



## macmarco (21 Mars 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Oui, j'ai essayé en root. Le problème n'est plus l'icone en elle même, j'ai pu la changer en me donnant les droit à la place du système (avec un copier/coller) puis en redonnant les droits au système. Merci, pour le coup c'était la bonne solution. Ce que je ne comprend pas maintenant c'est que le dossier reste en lecture seule, alors que normalement il devrait être en lecture écriture.
> (Au fait, j'ai délocalisé le dossier en utilisant la méthode donnée par Bilbo).
> 
> En tout cas meerci encore.
> Si tu as une idée pour ce problème d'autorisation.



Je pense qu'il faut que tu passes les autorisations actuelles :
Groupe : wheel
Accès : Lecture seulement

A

Groupe : Admin
Accès : Lecture et écriture


----------



## mac-aïoli (21 Mars 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Je pense qu'il faut que tu passes les autorisations actuelles :
> Groupe : wheel
> Accès : Lecture seulement
> 
> ...





Boulage dés que possible.


----------



## macmarco (21 Mars 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Boulage dés que possible.



Ah ça marche ? 
Tant mieux !


----------



## kathy h (21 Mars 2005)

micmac64 a dit:
			
		

> désolé cathy, j'ai pas la réponse a on robleme, mais bon, c'est dimanche et je suis un peu fracassé ce soir, mais demin, je m'atelle à ce sujet et je t'envoie les soluces...   je découvre os<<<<<<<<<x en meme temps que toi mais je suis un macGiver du mac! et panter ou pas, je ne dormirai qu'aprs avoir rendu osX aussi convivial que os/ ou du moins, "osMac"... paske osX est encore + chiant que XP, c'est peu dire !!!



je ne sais pas si c'est de moi dont tu parles, mais il y a longtemps que j'ai trouvé, et j'ai même indiqué dans un message ancien , toute la procédure à suivre pour y arriver ,  cette discussion est ancienne.... mais merci quand même


----------



## ticus (22 Mars 2005)

je profite de ce sujet pour poser une petite quesiton bete et oui...

je ne trouve plus comment faire pour modifier la taille des icone de mon bureau ainsi que la taille de la police servant à écrire leur nom

Merci


----------



## macmarco (22 Mars 2005)

ticus a dit:
			
		

> je profite de ce sujet pour poser une petite quesiton bete et oui...
> 
> je ne trouve plus comment faire pour modifier la taille des icone de mon bureau ainsi que la taille de la police servant à écrire leur nom
> 
> Merci




Pomme+j(Afficher les options de présentation).


----------



## ticus (22 Mars 2005)

merci !


----------

